# Dante Symphony for Two Pianos?



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post in this forum and I was curious if anyone in their classical music listening experience has ever come across a Two Piano version of Liszt's Dante Symphony? I have a rare import CD from the Nuova label of A Faust Symphony for Two Pianos, but I've looked on amazon.com, amazon.uk, etc and I can't a recording of the Dante Symphony for Two Pianos. 

Do I have to go over to Europe to find this, or does a recording even exist?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I found a copy of that on iTunes: Liszt Dante Symphony for two pianos and choir, preformed by the Franz Liszt piano duo (Vittorio Bresciani; Francesco Nicolosi) & Barbara Szmodics


----------

